# Opinion on Nicest Las Vegas Timeshare



## jojo777 (Jul 20, 2020)

Does anyone have an opinion on a Timeshare in Vegas.  I have a friend's daughter going there to get married.  Looking for suggestions.  Preferrably, RCI.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 20, 2020)

My 30-somethings loved the big suites at the Hilton Elara. 

https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/lascsgv-elara-by-hilton-grand-vacations-center-strip/


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2020)

What PamMo said. Location, view, huge units esp 2-BR, and ginormous projection TV screen if they care. 
We 60-somethings loved it.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2020)

My daughter & son-in-law recently stayed at the Marriott Grand Chateau and it was fantastic.  We went down to see the two bedroom unit on a high floor overlooking the south end of the Strip and airport, and were quite impressed. They loved their time there as did their two kids, ages 5 & 7.

To the OP:  Would this be for the bride & groom or for family & friends? Do they want to stay on the Strip? When are they coming? Will they have a car?  Where will the wedding be?


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 20, 2020)

HGVC Elara is nice and is in a great location. It is in RCI. HGVC at Trump International Is very nice as well, but is located further north on the Strip. However, it is easy walking distance to the Fashion Show Mall, The Venetian, Wynn, etc. 

Marriott’s Grand Chateau is very nice too, but they are in II. I don’t know if they are also affiliated with RCI.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Karen G (Jul 20, 2020)

mjm1 said:


> Marriott’s Grand Chateau is very nice too, but they are in II. I don’t know if they are also affiliated with RCI.


Mike, I think you're right about the Grand Chateau not being affiliated with RCI. Here's a list I found of LV RCI resorts: https://www.rci.com/resort-director...e&isRemoving=undefined&resortFilter=&id=12533

Elara seems to be a great choice for cool units and center-Strip location if that's where one wants to be.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Marriott's Grand Chateau is in interval International (II).


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 20, 2020)

Of the RCI resorts, I pd stick with Elara. Great location and great units. Just be aware that as an exchanger there is a higher risk of getting the units that face north directly into PH’s parking garage.

HGVC Flamingo is also a great location and I would assume very nice units.

We own at HGVC Las Vegas Strip. Great rooms, very nice resort but not the best location.









						HGVC Elera: Las Vegas, NV October 2016 - dougp26364
					

1 bedroom Grand Plus




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				











						HGVC Las Vegas Strip Oct 2013 - dougp26364
					

Las Vegas, NV: 2 bedroom plus unit (penthouse)




					dougp26364.smugmug.com


----------



## dayooper (Jul 21, 2020)

@dougp26364 knows his Vegas TS’s and I agree. Elara is the swankiest with great rooms. It’s connected to the Miracle Mall/Planet Hollywood and right in the middle of the strip. Flamingo (where I own) is also a great location and very nice rooms, but not as modern as Elara. The Boulevard is also nice and, if they want to be away from the action, it’s a great place be.

You can check out some pics of each of the HGVC resorts here.


----------



## onelaw (Aug 8, 2020)

I own at the Carriage House which is across the street from Elara and just behind Marriott Grand Chateau and I love because it is not chain affiliated more personable  and great staff. They are found on Trading Places, Platinum Interchange and DAE plus RCI and II so they are easy to exchange too.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 10, 2020)

onelaw said:


> I own at the Carriage House which is across the street from Elara and just behind Marriott Grand Chateau and I love because it is not chain affiliated more personable  and great staff. They are found on Trading Places, Platinum Interchange and DAE plus RCI and II so they are easy to exchange too.


Thanks for the recommendation! I had a DAE exchange that was going to expire and just used it to book a studio unit at the Carriage House for February. Looking forward to it!


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 11, 2020)

Does elara trade with both RCI and IL?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 11, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Does elara trade with both RCI and IL?



yes but its more plentiful in RCI through HGV deposits. The Interval deposits are from the previous Westgate owners.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 11, 2020)

Having stayed at all of the HGVCs (5), the HICV 91), and the Wyndhams (2).  The Elara is the hands down winner.  

Haven't stay at the Marriott, or other chains or independents.  

I have stayed even stay in the Elara 4 BR in the rooster tail section (red glass section) facing the strip.  Now that was fantastic.  That section is in the room and gives a couple of chairs and a table to sit on to enjoy the view.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Oct 1, 2020)

Are all the Elara 4 bedroom in the "rooster tail" section? Or as a last minute exchanger, am I likely to get a 4 bedroom unit on a low floor with no view?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 1, 2020)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> Are all the Elara 4 bedroom in the "rooster tail" section? Or as a last minute exchanger, am I likely to get a 4 bedroom unit on a low floor with no view?




No, there are TWO 4 BRs per floor.  One in the rooster tail area and one at the opposite end of the building, facing East.

Even if you get a west facing room, Top 10 Floors are Plus units and then about 4-5 floors Regular Floors have the rooster tail section.  The higher the floor the longer the rooster tail section is in your particular unit.  There are then the remaining floors that while still are a 4 BR they do not have the rooster tail section and the wall is just straight.   

So booking a 4 BR PLUS will help your changes, but then it is still 50/50.  Standard rooms, getting one is still significantly less. Put in a request would be your best bet. 

If you are going as a "last minute exchanger", well not sure about that statement.  If you are NOT going using HGVC points then there is zero change you will get one of those units.  You could pay big buck and rent one from Hilton.com.  But these are NOT ever placed into RCI or II as an exchange as far as I have seen.  But it may happen, I am just not aware of it.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Oct 1, 2020)

So do some of the east-facing 4 bedroom units have no view at all? Sounds like I probably need to specifically own a 4 bedroom Elara unit to get the rooster tail section.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 1, 2020)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> So do some of the east-facing 4 bedroom units have no view at all? Sounds like I probably need to specifically own a 4 bedroom Elara unit to get the rooster tail section.




They all of views of something.  There is no building blocking either the east end of the west end of the building.  Room numbers start a few floors above public space.  So no issue there. 

I do not own at Elara.  I booked via HGVC, I booked a regular unit and requested a high floor facing West,  I am an elite member.  I got a rooster tail room.


----------



## jbiza (Oct 8, 2020)

jojo777 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on a Timeshare in Vegas.  I have a friend's daughter going there to get married.  Looking for suggestions.  Preferrably, RCI.




Not a timeshare property, but, The Westin Resort & Spa at Lakes Las Vegas may be worth taking a look. ~30 mins from The Strip.


----------



## acaruso8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Location Jockey Club, and a decent resort. Its on the strip

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenh (Oct 10, 2020)

jojo777 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on a Timeshare in Vegas.  I have a friend's daughter going there to get married.  Looking for suggestions.  Preferrably, RCI.


I own at both the Elara by Hilton & the Marriott Grand Chateau. Both are the best 2 resorts in Vegas. Smack dab in the middle of the Strip. Both have their own excellent features.


----------



## JeffW (Oct 10, 2020)

At lot of it depends what they want to do.   If they want "The Strip experience", that some of those mentioned are probably the best.    Also if would a restaurant or bar in your lobby, or within walking distance from resort.

But if everything they're be doing doesn't involve the Strip, then staying off-Strip has it advantages.  You aren't _constantly_ stuck in traffic anytime you go out (though, the back roads and alleys do help.)

I've stayed a couple of times at Westgate Flamingo Bay.    It is REALLY nice, at the end up the day, to pull into your resort, pull into a parking space that can be right in front of your door, and with just a 20' walk, you are inside.   The bigger resorts (and casinos) are nice, buy they have a LOT of overhead in terms of in/out time.  

 If they'll have a car, and be doing trip off the Strip (ie. Red Rock, Mt Charleston, heading down to M Resort), then off-Strip can have it's advantages.

Jeff


----------



## PSStafford (Oct 10, 2020)

jojo777 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on a Timeshare in Vegas.  I have a friend's daughter going there to get married.  Looking for suggestions.  Preferrably, RCI.


My wife and I have stayed several times at Cliffs at Peace Canyon.  It is west of the downtown strip. They used to have a van to take you over to the strip which is good because it is impossible to find parking over there.
we did not use the pool or other amenities there but the units we have had are nice.


----------



## skimble (Nov 22, 2020)

It depends on what you want... Do you want to be in the middle of all the action?  There are a few nice ones on the strip... Elara is on my bucket list.  Don't discount Trump Towers-- great location, high quality.  The Holiday Inn VC has nice units, decent location off strip but short walk and you're right there!  
There was no mention of the Wyndham.  The rooms are nice, the pools and amenities are amazing.  (It's about a block away from the main strip, not a good walk.) 
The HGVC Flamingo is located on the strip.  It gives you access to that amazing Flamingo pool, and the Flamingo resort.  Great rooms, great location.


----------



## skimble (Nov 22, 2020)

PSStafford said:


> My wife and I have stayed several times at Cliffs at Peace Canyon.  It is west of the downtown strip. They used to have a van to take you over to the strip which is good because it is impossible to find parking over there.
> we did not use the pool or other amenities there but the units we have had are nice.



We've stayed at the Cliffs.  Nice rooms, nice pool.  But, it's a serious 20-30 minute DRIVE to get to the strip.  Vegas is not full of off-strip tourist destinations.  The Cliffs are about 15 minutes from Red Rock Canyon.  Otherwise, you're in a residential neighborhood in Clark County.  There's nothing to walk to, no sights.  This would be at the bottom my my recommendation list.


----------

